# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مجموع رسائل العلامة حامد بن علي العمادي الحنفي رحمه الله

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم 
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها والبداية مع هذه المخطوطة النفيسة وهي :

مجموع رسائل العلامة 
حامد بن علي العمادي المفتي الدمشقي الحنفي المتوفي سنة  1171 هـ رحمه الله




وعناوين رسائل المجموع كالتالي: 

1- صلاح العالم بإفتاء العالم. 
2- جمال الصورة واللحية في ترجمة سيدي دحية.
3- جواب عن الافيون
4- رسالة في قوله تعالى بيدك الخير
5- الإتحاف شرح خطبة الكشاف.
6- الحولقة في الزلزلة
7- القول الأقوى في تعريف الدعوى. 
8- زهر الربيع في مساعدة الشفيع. 
9- اختلاف آراء المحققين في رجوع الناظر على المستحقين
10- التفصيل في الفرق بين التفسير والتأويل.
11- الرجعة في بيان الضجعة. 
12- ضوء الصباح في ترجمة أبي عبيدة بن الجراح.
13- مصباح الفلاح في دعاء الأستفتاح.
14- اتحاد القمرين في بيتي الرقمتين. 
15- اللمعة في تحريم المتعة. 
16-الرسالة  الحامدية في الفرق بين الخاصة والخاصية.
17- النفحة الغيبية في التسليمة الإلهية.
18- وفي أول المجموع رسالة منحة المناح في شرح بديع مصباح الفلاح.للشيخ محمد بن محمد الكنجي العصوتي شرح فيه رسالة العمادي المسماة : فتح الفتاح

تنبيه : بداية رسالة شرح خطبة الكشاف ناقصة من المخطوط واكتشفت اسمها من ترجمة المؤلف في كتاب هدية العارفين , ولعل الناقص قليل , فخطبة الكشاف قال فيها : الحمد لله الذي انزل القرآن كلاما مؤلفا منظما......وبداية الرسالة من شرح قوله : كلاما وقبله الكلام على القران وتعريفه

بيانات المخطوط :

اسم المخطوط : مجموع رسائل
اسم المؤلف : حامد افندي العمادي الحنفي / ت 1171 هـ
اسم الناسخ : احمد بن محمد الحموي
تاريخ النسخ : 1151 هـ
عدد الاوراق :  496 ورقة
مصدر المخطوط : مكتبة برنستون نيوجيرسي أمريكا
رقم المخطوط : جاريت 509  Y
ملاحظات: مخطوط كامل وخط واضح, في أوله رسالة منحة المناح بشرح بديع فتح الفتاح في دعاء الاستفتاح للشيخ محمد بن محمد الكنجي العصوتي شرح فيه  رسالة العمادي المسماة : فتح الفتاح


تحميل المخطوط 

ــــــــــــــ


موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## الطيب وشنان

*جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا يعلى ، و بارك فيكم ، و نفع بكم الاسلام و المسلمين .*

----------

